# Hospice Dinner Gala Auction sets record for single item



## bbally (Jan 31, 2011)

We cater the hospice gala dinner every year for many years.

This year we donated a catered dinner party for 30 people.  With 14 people bidding we were very happy to see the item sell for $9,000.00!  A new single item record.

It was really fun to be there while they were bidding on the dinner, it kept going higher and higher and higher.

I am very proud of the reputation we have on the western slope of Colorado.  And the money goes to a very worthy cause!


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW

That is fantastic,


----------



## arnie (Jan 31, 2011)

Great job for a great cause!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd say that's a great compliment to your business. Great Job!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2011)

That's Great Bob!

Congrats, and keep up the wonderful work!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 31, 2011)

Great work Bob - Hospice is an awesome program and, they obviously beleive in what you do for them. Congratulations!!!


----------



## les3176 (Jan 31, 2011)

That is truly awesome!! And for a wonderful cause. Its good to see we still have some caring people in the world,Thank you!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! Nice compliment to your business, and a great haul for a worth cause! Congrats all around.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 31, 2011)

You are a great man and have my highest regard!!

Hospice is a special place with very special people.

  Thank you.

  Craig


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thats awesome Bob.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 31, 2011)

May I be another one to pat you and your crew on the back for a great cause. You always hear how a good reputation go along way too.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow Bob,  That is Awesome...


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW!  Congratulations!    Hope the nerves don't get to you, doing a $300.00 a plate dinner!


----------



## smokermark (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations. What a tremendous success for the hospice! That's just too cool.


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 31, 2011)

congrats.. great cause.


----------



## meateater (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

